# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Ευχάριστη Έκπληξη !!!!

## peris

Σήμερα το πρωί καθώς βγήκα να πάω στα καναρινάκια μου βλέπω στο σκοινί που απλώνουμε τα ρούχα ένα ζευγαράκι χελιδόνια , πήρα τεράστια χαρά διότι χρόνια τώρα ποτέ δεν έφτιαξαν σπίτι μας φωλιά οι παππούδες μου το θεωρούν μεγάλη τύχη , ξαναμπήκα μέσα να μην τα ενοχλήσω και όντως ξεκίνησαν να ρίχνουν κομματάκια λάσπης στον τοίχο αλλά το περισσότερο θα έλεγα το 90% από το χώμα πέφτει κάτω αύριο θα βάλω ένα ξυλάκι για στήριγμα να τα βοηθήσω γιατί πιστεύω δεν ήρθαν αργοπορημένα να φτιάξουν φωλιά έχουν τόσο καιρό που ήρθαν τα χελιδόνια  αλλά κάποιος θα γκρέμισε αυτήν που είχαν ίσως τον ενοχλούσε και τα έδιωξε και ήρθαν σε μένα,  και με χαρά μου αν το θέλει η παρέα του φόρουμ να καταγράψω και με φώτο όλα τα στάδια αναπαραγωγής τους (*είναι είδος που φτιάχνει ανοιχτή τύπου φωλιά και θα μπορώ να το κάνω * ) όπως κάνουμε και με τα δικά μας πτηνά σας βάζω μια φώτο το ζευγαράκι την μέρα και μια βραδινή το ξεκίνημα της φωλιάς !!!!

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

από ότι βλέπω η λάσπη έχει ποικιλία και από κοκκινόχωμα και από την κοινή καφέ , πάντως τα παρατήρησα κολλάνε την μύτη στον τοίχο και αδειαζουν την λάσπη σαν να γαζώνουν τον τοίχο για να πιάσει το πρώτο στρώμα 
και εκεί θα βάλω ένα χεράκι το έχω δει και αλλού θα καρφώσω στο τελείωμα της λάσπης ένα πηχάκι την ώρα που θα λείπουν για να μην με δουν για να μπορέσουν να ξεκινήσουν την βάση διαφορετικά θα τους πάρει πολύ χρόνο και κούραση χωρίς λόγο !!!!

----------


## Soulaki

Μπράβο που τα βοηθάς, και για μας ειναι γούρι, χελιδόνακια  στο σπίτι.
Ελπιζω να μην τα ενοχλήσει η μικρη επέμβαση σου στην φωλιά τους.
Θα χαρούμε, να εχουμε και φωτογραφίες, στα διαφορά στάδια.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Τι ευτυχία!!!
Μακάρι να προχωρήσουν και να πάνε όλα καλά.

----------


## Μπία

Η γνώμη μου είναι να μην επέμβεις στην κατασκευή της φωλιάς.Η οποιαδήποτε παρέμβαση μπορεί να τα διώξει.Δεν έχουν ξανακάνει σε σένα φωλιά και πρέπει να σε εμπιστευθούν.Αυτά ξέρουν τι κάνουν.Αν κάνεις κάτι είναι σαν να λες σε έναν χτίστη πως να χτίσει ενώ εσύ είσαι μαραγκός.
Απλά παρακολούθα και κατέγραφε την σταδιακή εξέλιξη.
Χαίρομαι που σε τίμησαν με την παρουσία τους!

----------


## Efthimis98

Και εγώ το έχω μεγάλη τύχη, ειδικά για τα χελιδόνια αλλά και γενικά για όποιο πουλάκι έρθει να χτίσει φωλιά στο μπαλκόνι σου. Με το καλό να τη χτίζουν και να ζήσεις από κοντά το θαύμα της ζωής στην... "άγρια" ζωή. 

Παρακάτω δες τον μικρό ταραξία ή τη μικρή τσαούσα που έκανε βούτες από τη φωλιά, παρόλο που το ανεβάζαμε πάνω. Ευτυχώς ήταν κλειστός χώρος, αποθήκη, που δεν είχαν πρόσβαση ούτε σκύλοι ούτε γάτες. Μερικά θέλουν τόσο γρήγορα να ανεξαρτητοποιηθούν... Δες στο post #13.

Που ξέρεις, ίσως είναι νέο ζευγάρι που φτιάχνουν για πρώτη φορά φωλιά. Και συνήθως πηγαίνουν στις περυσινές τους αν υπάρχουν, οπότε να τα περιμένεις για χρόνια.

----------


## Soulaki

Οντως, κάθε χρόνο θα σου έρχονται, αν δεν χάλασεις την φωλιά.

----------


## MacGyver

Κατά τη γνώμη μου, η μόνη βοήθεια που μπορείς να τους προσφέρεις είναι λάσπη και να μην τα ενοχλήσεις μέχρι να ολοκληρώσουν τη φωλιά τους. Βάλε σε ένα σημείο νερό, χώμα και ξερά κλαδάκια και θα δεις τι μαστοριά κατέχουν...

----------


## Nenkeren

Καλή αρχή να έχουν!

Υπάρχει η πιθανότητα να κάνουν τη κλειστή φωλιά με την τρύπα οπότε θα είναι δύσκολο το φωτορεπορτάζ στο εσωτερικό της φωλιάς αλλα μακάρι να την κάνουν κάμπριο να απολαύσουμε κι εμείς,όπως και να ΄χει μεγάλη χαρά μια τέτοια επίσκεψη ειδικά όταν μιλάμε για ζωντανα που διανύνουν χιλίαδες χιλιόμετρα για να εκπληρώσουν τον ιερό σκοπό τους!

----------


## peris

Σήμερα με το που σηκώθηκα να πάω την μικρή σχολείο μόλις γύρισα πήγα να δω τα χελιδονάκια και είδα πάλι πόση λάσπη στο πάτωμα δεν μπορούσαν να βρουν στήριγμα και έπεφτε κάτω, δεν είχα δει κανένα μήνυμα μετά μπήκα στο φόρουμ και την παρέμβαση την έκανα και βγήκε σε καλό έβαλα δυο πηχάκια και τα χελιδόνια με κοιτούσαν στα δυο μέτρα στο σχοινί ατάραχα,  μόλις κατέβηκα από την σκάλα πήγε το ένα κοίταξε το σημείο  και συνέχισαν το κουβάλημα σαν να μην συνέβαινε τίποτα, μετά από ένα δίωρο κάναμε την πρώτη αρχή : 

[IMG][/IMG]

και η παρακάτω φωτογραφία είναι το απόγευμα 19:30  πολύ εργατικά πουλιά ακούραστα δεν σταμάτησαν καθόλου έχω πάθει πλάκα δείτε την διαφορά είναι δυνατόν μια κανάρα τα έχει στα πόδια της όλα τα υλικά και δεν κάνει τόσο γρήγορα  !!!!

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Efthimis98

Τέλεια!  :Big Grin: 

Να στρώσεις από κάτω εφημερίδες με κάποια πέτρα από πάνω, θα σε γλυτώσουν από πολύ κόπο μελλοντικά αλλά και τώρα από τα υπολείμματα που πέφτουν.

Καλή συνέχεια στο ζευγάρι!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Μπράβο σου Περικλή που δεν τα ενοχλείς . Πανέμορφα ζωντανά και το κυριότερο είναι πως πολλές φορές κάθονται και τιτιβίζουν πανέμορφα.

----------


## Soulaki

Τρομεροί χτίστες......σε λίγο που θα βλέπεις κεφαλάκια, στην φωλίτσα, να δεις τι ωραία.
Καλη συνέχεια, να έχουν, οι ψυχούλες.....σαν να κατάλαβαν οτι τα αγαπάς, και τα θες.

----------


## MacGyver

> Καλή αρχή να έχουν!
> 
> Υπάρχει η πιθανότητα να κάνουν τη κλειστή φωλιά με την τρύπα οπότε θα είναι δύσκολο το φωτορεπορτάζ στο εσωτερικό της φωλιάς αλλα μακάρι να την κάνουν κάμπριο να απολαύσουμε κι εμείς,όπως και να ΄χει μεγάλη χαρά μια τέτοια επίσκεψη ειδικά όταν μιλάμε για ζωντανα που διανύνουν χιλίαδες χιλιόμετρα για να εκπληρώσουν τον ιερό σκοπό τους!


Τα συγκεκριμένα χελιδόνια με το χαρακτηριστικό κόκκινο χρώμα στο λαιμό κάνουν ανοιχτές φωλιές, άρα θα είμαστε όλοι τυχεροί...

----------


## peris

> Μπράβο σου Περικλή που δεν τα ενοχλείς . Πανέμορφα ζωντανά και το κυριότερο είναι πως πολλές φορές κάθονται και τιτιβίζουν πανέμορφα.


Γιάννη το αρσενικό κάθετε στο σχοινί και κελαηδάει σε απόσταση αναπνοής από τα φετινά μου μικρά καναρίνια και τον ακούνε και τιτιβίζουν και αυτά τα 3-4 που δείχνουν για αρσενικά οπότε ακούν τους γονείς τους και περνούν φωνές ακούν και του χελιδονιού !!!!

----------


## peris

Συνεχίζουμε με το κτίσιμο τις φωλιάς πρωί πρωί ξεκινάνε το κουβάλημα της λάσπης 7:00 το πρωί και σταματάνε 20:15 περίπου το απόγευμα για ξεκούραση : 

*Πρωινή Φώτο* 

[IMG][/IMG]

*Απογευματινή Φώτο* ( και πάλι έμεινα έκπληκτος από την δουλειά τους ).

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## NickKo

Δινουν πονο .. 
εμενα μ αρεσει οταν καθεται εξω το αρσενικο γτ δεν χωραει στη φωλια και οταν δν εχει τι να κανει απλα καθεται κελαιδαει και μπορει να το δεις να παρακολουθει τα παντα γυρω του ( ιδιως εσενα ) .. 

HelloWorld

----------


## peris

Νομίζω πως κοντεύουν να την φτιάξουν την φωλιά και το λέω αυτό γιατί σήμερα κουβαλούσαν λιγότερη λάσπη και περισσότερο χόρτο από ότι παρατήρησα το ένα έχτιζε και το άλλο ήταν μέσα στην φωλιά και έβαζε χόρτα τρομερή συνεργασία και ότι δεν την έκανε από το χόρτο το πετούσε κάτω !!! 

*Πάμε Πολυ Καλά* :

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

*Το αρσενικό κελαηδάει σε απόσταση αναπνοής από εμένα (ένα μέτρο περίπου ) χωρίς φόβο !!!*

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Nenkeren

Συγχαρητήρια στα πουλάκια και σε σένα για την συνεργασία σας!




> *Το αρσενικό κελαηδάει σε απόσταση αναπνοής από εμένα (ένα μέτρο περίπου ) χωρίς φόβο !!!*


Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος της επιτυχίας αυτού του είδους και όλων των ειδών που έχουν μάθει να συμβιώνουν με τον άνθρωπο και στην περίπτωση των πτηνών τα περιστεροειδή και τα σπουργίτια.  :Happy:

----------


## NickKo

Πες του να ριχνει κ κανα σφουγγαρισμα .. εχει ν γινει χαμος εκει κατω ..

HelloWorld

----------


## Soulaki

Ποσό σε ζηλεύω, να ξέρες.........τυχερέ.

----------


## peris

Άλλη μια στρώση από λάσπη πιστεύω ήταν και η τελευταία έτοιμη η φωλίτσα και αυτό φαίνεται στις βραδυνές φώτο παρότι ακόμα δεν έχουν κοιμηθεί βράδυ στην φωλιά τους (*εννοείτε όταν μείνουν μόνιμα στην φωλιά το βράδυ κομμένες οι φώτο* ) αλλά σήμερα έκαναν την ερωτική τους πράξη στο σχοινί επάνω και αυτό λέει ότι μάλλον πλησιάζουν τα αυγουλάκια !!

*Πρωινή φώτο βλέπουμε  ότι κλείνει και την τελευταία στρώση με λάσπη* :

[IMG][/IMG]

*στην βραδινή φώτο βλέπουμε πλέον καθαρά το τελείωμα τις φωλιάς και την στρώση από χορταράκια στο εσωτερικό της* :

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες Περικλή. Πρώτη φορά βλέπω το εσωτερικό χελιδονοφωλιάς. Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Soulaki

Και εγω , δεν ειχα δει ποτε εσωτερικό φωλιάς χελιδονιου.Ευχαριστουμε, για το θέμα, και τις συνεχείς ενημερώσεις.
Περιμένουμε , και την συνέχεια. :Happy0159:

----------


## peris

Έχω τρεις ημέρες να τα ενοχλήσω αφού είχαν τελειώσει την φωλιά τους η θηλυκιά κάθετε μόνο τις πρωινές ώρες από τις 09:00 το πρωί και μετά εξαφανίζονται και έρχονται 20:00 το απόγευμα να καθιάσουν, έριξα μια πολύ γρήγορη ματιά και φώτο και μου λυθηκε η απορία  η χελιδονίτσα μας έρχεται το απόγευμα προς βράδυ και το πρωί πρωί γεννάει το αυγουλάκι της και φεύγει δεν τα κλωσάει και ειμαι σίγουρος ότι περιμένει πρώτα να γίνουν 4 -5 αυγά  και μετά θα κλωσήσει αυτήν είναι η μαγεία της άγριας φύσης που διαφέρει με την αιχμαλωσία των δικών μας πτηνών που κλωσάν από το δεύτερο η τρίτο αυγό !!!!

*Τα δυο αυγουλάκια*  :

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## peris

Μην νομίζετε το έχω ξεχάσει το θέμα  το κορίτσι μας κλωσάει και δεν το ενοχλώ καθόλου με φωτογραφίες και λοιπά στις 19/5 είχε δυο αυγά όπως στην φώτο παραπάνω στις 22/5 κάθισε κανονικά στην φωλίτσα της οπότε υπολογίζω 5 αυγά και αν κάνουν και αυτά 14 ημέρες θα εκκολαφτούν στις  3-4/6/2017 περίπου άντε να δούμε !!!!!


[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Destat

Περικλή φοβερό το στήριγμα που έκανες για τα χελιδονάκια, απ ότι βλέπω το τίμησαν, η φωλίτσα τους έγινε πολύ καλοστημένη! πολύ καλά το σκέφτηκες να τα βοηθίσεις, οι περισσότεροι τα διώχνουν για να μην έχουν βρωμιές και φασαρία.. 
Συγχαρητήρια απο εμάς, περιμένουμε νεάκια και σας παρακολουθούμε! Ευκαιρία να μάθουμε τί συμβαίνει στις φωλιές χελιδονιών, που ανέκαθεν μόνο κεφαλάκια απο μικρά βλέπαμε να προεξέχουν!   :Happy0062:  :Happy0062:  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Μπία

Υπέροχο φωτορεπορτάζ!!!Με το καλό να δούμε και τα πεινασμένα στοματάκια να ξεπροβάλλουν!!!

Κάποτε στην Κατερίνη ένας παππούς παρακολουθούσε τα χελιδονάκια στη στέγη του.Κάποια ανύποπτη στιγμή μπήκε μέσα ε΄να σπουργίτι.Τα χελιδόνια πάσχιζαν να το διώξουν αλλά εκείνο δεν έφευγε.Ο παππούς τότε είδε τα χελιδονάκια να παίρνουν λάσπη και να χτίζουν την τρύπα της φωλιάς.Το σπουργίτι προτίμησε να μείνει μέσα και να πεθάνει.
Και ένα δεύτερο περιστατικό σε ένα γείτονα στο εξοχικό.Τα χελιδόνια έκαναν αρκετές φωλιές αλλά οι κουτσουλιές ήταν βουνό κάθε μέρα.Αυτός τότε πήρε μεγάλα σανίδια και τα κάρφωσε κάτω από τις φωλιές .Το επόμενο πρωινό το μπαλκόνι ήταν παλι γεμάτο.Τα πουλάκια κάθονταν στο σανίδι και έκανα κουτσουλιές με τρόπο ώστε το σανίδι να παραμένει καθαρό.
Θαυμάσαμε την νοημοσύνη τους και την καθαριότητά τους.Και να σκεφτείς πως σε ορισμένες ανατολικές χώρες άνθρωποι και ακαθαρσίες συγκατοικούν και όχι λόγω ανάγκης.

----------


## peris

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα στις 3/6  όπως υπολόγισα τις ημέρες  είδα τα πρώτα τσόφλια πεσμένα κάτω, δεν την ενόχλησα καθόλου σήμερα 4/6 τάιζαν συνέχεια με το που έφυγαν για λίγο άρπαξα την ευκαιρία να δω τι γίνετε στα γρήγορα στην φωλιά και αντίκρισα 5 υπέροχα χελιδονάκια δυο ημερών το ένα πάνω στο άλλο !!!!!

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Soulaki

Να σου ζήσουν, Αντε του χρόνου, να φτιάξουν και τα μωρά, φωλιές....

----------


## xrisam

Αντε και του χρόνου να ξανα έρθουνε! Παιδια και γονεις!!! :wink:

----------


## Efthimis98

Άντε με το καλό και στο κλαρί! Ή μοιάζουν με καναρινάκια ή εγώ έχω το πρόβλημα, χαχα! Περικλή μήπως τους έβαλες να μεγαλώσουν καναρίνια;  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NickKo

Χαχα Ευθύμη .. 
Τυχερός είσαι Πέρι .. μακάρι να ερχοταν κ εδω .. πέραν του τιτιβισματος που κάνουν και της ευχαρίστησης χαλάργσης που νιώθεις απο αυτό , ησυχάζεις και απο κουνουπια μύγες αράχνες και αλλα εντομα ..

HelloWorld

----------


## peris

Η ευχάριστη έκπληξη έγινε δυσάρεστη τελικά μάλλον δεν το έχει η μοίρα μου να στεριώσουν τα χελιδόνια σπίτι μου αλλά κόντρα στην φύση δεν μπορούμε να πάμε όση στεναχώρια και να μας δώσει , και εκεί που μάζευα φωτογραφικό υλικό για να εμπλουτίσω το θέμα μου ξυπνάω μια μέρα και μόλις βγήκα από την πόρτα στα πλακάκια είχε διάσπαρτα πούπουλα ......αμάν κοιτάω στην φωλιά ούτε ένα κεφαλάκι επάνω και στο καλώδιο της λάμπας μόνο το αρσενικό μουγκό στην κυριολεξία να βαριανασαίνει , η φωλιά άθιχτη σαν να μην την πείραξε τίποτα αν είχε ανέβει γάτα από κάπου θα κρέμονταν στην φωλιά (έτσι πιστεύω) και θα έπεφτε έστω λίγο χώμα αλλά για να λείπει και η μάνα και τα μικρά σημαίνει κάτι την αιφνιδίασε το βράδυ και την έπιασε στον ύπνο της που ζέσταινε τα παιδάκια της κρίμα και πάλι κρίμα δεν έχω λόγια μαύρο δάκρυ έριξα ούτε για τα καναρινάκια που είχα χάσει από αρρώστια δεν έκανα έτσι μόνο και μόνο που σκέφτομαι ότι κάτι τα έφαγε ζωντανά ειμαι να εκραγώ, τώρα το τι ήταν  γάτα ? κουκουβάγια ? νυχτοπούλι κάτι σαρκοφάγο ήταν πάντως τα σχόλια δικά σας !!!!

*Λίγες φώτο από όσο ζούσαν :

*[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

*Το άτυχο πρωινό και ο καημένος αρσενικός να κοιτάει την άδεια φωλιά λυπαμαι πολύ  τέλος θέματος !!!* 

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

Κριμα ...

----------


## Soulaki

Οχι Μωρε τι κρίμα.Απιστευτο.....μπήκα και εγω να δω τα νέα τους.....
Ποιος να ήταν ο ένοχος άραγε?γατα έχει πρόσβαση εκει?....ή ίσως κάποιο νυχτοπουλι.

----------


## ndlns

Πολύ κρίμα. Μάλλον καμία κουκουβάγια. Πως να μην στεναχωριέσαι, όταν τα ζεις και τα χαίρεσαι κάθε μέρα; 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Αριστειδης

Παρακολουθούσαν το θέμα και περίμενα πως και πως να δω την συνέχεια. Πολύ κρίμα.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Όχι ρε παιδιά. Κρίμα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Κρίμα βρε Περικλή αλλά είναι μέρος της φυσικής επιλογής. Ελπίζω σύντομα ο αρσενικός να βρει νέο ταίρι και να επιστρέψουν ξανά, αν όντως δε ζει το θηλυκό.

----------


## xrisam

Πολύ κρίμα. Φαντάζομαι την στεναχώρια σου. :Ashamed0005:  Ήταν εκτεθειμένο το σημείο?

----------


## peris

> Πολύ κρίμα. Φαντάζομαι την στεναχώρια σου. Ήταν εκτεθειμένο το σημείο?


Όχι το σημείο δεν είναι εκτεθειμένο και αυτό μου κάνει εντύπωση πως τα μυρίστηκε και πήγε το αρπαχτικό ,τι να πω τα λόγια είναι περιττα και πάλι κρίμα !!!

----------

